# Echolot warnt Fische



## basswalt (9. März 2005)

hallo zusammen,
laut bekannten  sportangler  warnen die schwingungen eines echolots die fische.
totaler blödsinn  oder ob das möglich ist.....
da gibt es ja auch geräte die wenig strom auf das downriggerkabel geben. das soll dann die fische anlocken....


----------



## C.K. (9. März 2005)

*AW: Echolot warnt Fische*

Ja da soll etwas dran sein. Im Bootrumpf der MS NANA sind zum Beispiel zwei unterschiedliche Schwinger verbaut. Der eine der für tiefere Bereiche ausgelegt ist, versprengt im Flachwasser sichtbar die Dorschschwärme. Wenn man umschaltet und mit den anderen im Flachwasser einen neuen Schwarm anfährt, tritt das nicht so stark auf.  Das sagt mir, dass die Fische wohl auf die unterschiedlichen Schwingungen reagieren.


----------



## Jirko (9. März 2005)

*AW: Echolot warnt Fische*

hallo basswalt #h

köhler und makrelen z.b. reagieren empfindlichst auf ultraschallwellen! das bestätigen auch diverse berichte und statements der einheimischen fischer in norwegen #h


----------



## norgepeitscher (9. März 2005)

*AW: Echolot warnt Fische*

ja und wat muck wie da???|kopfkrat|kopfkrat echolot ausschalten,oder..???|kopfkrat


----------



## vaaberg (10. März 2005)

*AW: Echolot warnt Fische*



			
				norgepeitscher schrieb:
			
		

> ja und wat muck wie da???|kopfkrat|kopfkrat echolot ausschalten,oder..???|kopfkrat




Hi, na Du hast ja nicht das Problem mit aussschalten. Du angelst ja sowie so "drumrum".  :q  :q 
Bleibt ja nur nur noch kompostieren oder über Bord  "verlieren" , nicht schmeissen.  Denn wenn das einer sieht.......... |krach: 


Gruss aus Südniedersachsen    Vaaberg


----------



## Jetblack (10. März 2005)

*AW: Echolot warnt Fische*

Prinzipiell halte ich die störende Eingenschaft des Echolots schon für möglich. Aber ich denke hier ist noch wissenschaftlicher Klärungsbedarf von Nöten.

Geht man davon aus, daß kein Fisch gerne einem Orca oder kleineren Zahnwal in die Kauleiste gerät, dann ist eigentlich schon anzunehmen, daß Fische auf diese Klick-Frequenzen reagieren. (lt. meiner Kurzrecherche ca. 40kHz).

Das deckt sich dann auch mit Aussagen von Fischern in Norwegen und Kanada, daß die Anwesenheit von Schwertwalen, erst mal das Seegebiet "leerfegt", weil die Fische sich verdünnisieren.

Unsere Echolote arbeiten aber mit 50kHz (was auf den ersten Blick die kritischere Frequenz ist, weil dichter an der Walfrequenz) und mit über 190kHz.

Ob das was macht, ist halt wirklich die Frage. Ich persönlich hab schon direkt über Seis geangelt und gelotet und die sind nicht verschwunden.
Sicherlich hat das auch mit der Leistung zu tun, die beim Fisch ankommt - soll heissen: 8000 Watt Peak to Peak sind in 20m Wasser sicherlich kritischer als 400 Watt auf 100m Tiefe...

Ein Beispiel GEGEN die störende Wirkung hab ich mal auf einem Boot in relativ flachen Wasser (unter 50m) mitbekommen - obwohl 2 Echolote auf dem kommerziellen Kutter permanent in Betrieb waren (ich geh also mal davon aus, daß es keine "Schmalspurgeräte" waren), haben wir gefangen bis zum Muskelkrampf....

Solange ich nicht massiv schlechter fange, lass ich mein Echolot erst mal an


----------



## Jirko (10. März 2005)

*AW: Echolot warnt Fische*

...übrigends hatte ich in meinem obigen poasting vergessen zu erwähnen, daß ich diese erfahrung auch noch nicht machen konnte! jetblack hat mit seinem statement, daß die leistungsstärke des lotes auch ausschlaggebend ist, sicherlich nicht unrecht. gerade bei leistungsstarken loten hört man ja förmlich das arbeiten des schwingers durch leichtes klopfen... im zweifelsfall einfach den schwinger, wenn er dann an einer geberstange schlummert, bei fischkontakt aus dem wasser heben #h


----------



## Stokker (10. März 2005)

*AW: Echolot warnt Fische*

Vom Geber her ist tasächlich ein ordendliches klicken zu vernehmen.Da kann man sich schon vorstellen das manche Fische darauf empfindlich reagieren.Aber den Grossteil stört es nicht wirklich.


----------



## Lengjäger (10. März 2005)

*AW: Echolot warnt Fische*



			
				Jirko schrieb:
			
		

> hallo basswalt #h
> 
> köhler und makrelen z.b. reagieren empfindlichst auf ultraschallwellen! das bestätigen auch diverse berichte und statements der einheimischen fischer in norwegen #h



Ich konnte bisher bei denen mit eingeschaltetem bzw. ausgeschaltetem Echolot keinen Fangunterschied feststellen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. März 2005)

*AW: Echolot warnt Fische*

@C.K.

wenn ich einen Schwarm anfahre, bekommt denn der überhaupt das Echolot mit seinen Schwingungen mit, wenn der Motor vom Boot läuft? #c  Ich glaube, dass der Bootsmotor die Schwingungen des Echolots überlagern.


----------



## Gast 1 (10. März 2005)

*AW: Echolot warnt Fische*

Ich kenne die Ankündigung der "Forelle": 

Bin über dem Schwarm, Angeln raus.

Ergebnis: von 40 Ruten 35 krumm.

Und das nur, weil alle Dorsche geflüchtet sind.|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## C.K. (10. März 2005)

*AW: Echolot warnt Fische*



> Echolot mit seinen Schwingungen mit, wenn der Motor vom Boot läuft?


Ich hoffe ich habe Deine Frage richtig verstanden, um sie richtig beantworten zu können.  |kopfkrat 
Ich schreibe hier nicht von Echoloten die sich der private Angler kauft, sondern von hochwertigen Farbecholoten die bei den Berufsfischern zum Einsatz kommen. Da ist die Elektronik entstört, damit es nicht zu den von Dir genannten Überlagerungen kommt.


----------



## Wedaufischer (10. März 2005)

*AW: Echolot warnt Fische*



			
				C.K. schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schreibe hier nicht von Echoloten die sich der private Angler kauft, sondern von hochwertigen Farbecholoten die bei den Berufsfischern zum Einsatz kommen. Da ist die Elektronik entstört, damit es nicht zu den von Dir genannten Überlagerungen kommt.



Heißt das, die „normalen“ Geräte sind doch Fischwarner? Hast du irgendwelche weitergehenden Informationen?


----------



## Jirko (11. März 2005)

*AW: Echolot warnt Fische*

hallo #h

wie gesagt, ich habe selbst diese erfahrung auch noch nicht machen können. aber die aussagen norwegischer fischer sind schon nen pfund. und ich glaube auch, daß sich die scheuchwirkung der ultraschallwellen handelsüblicher echolote, nur auf storsei beziehen und nicht auf die schwärme lütter bzw. mittlerer köhler. großköhler sind in der regel einzelgänger. und ganz entscheidend ist sicherlich auch die stärke der ausgesandten echos...

...im endeffekt wird jeder einzelne von uns unterschiedlichste erfahrungen diesbezüglich gemacht haben bzw. noch machen. ich würde halt immer die option wählen, wenn ich über´n schwarm stehe, unter welchem sich eventuell die diggen schwatten und dickschädel aufhalten, den schwinger aus´m wasser zu heben bzw. das lot außer betrieb zu nehmen... verkehrt kann´s nich sein #h


----------



## C.K. (11. März 2005)

*AW: Echolot warnt Fische*



> Hast du irgendwelche weitergehenden Informationen?



Meine Antwort bezieht sich ausschliesslich auf Schwingungsüberlagerungen der Elektronik. Das man etwas "besseres" von einen Gerät erwarten kann das ab 2000 € losgeht als eins was 130 € kostet ist sicherlich verständlich.


----------



## Maro67 (13. März 2005)

*AW: Echolot warnt Fische*

Hallo,#h 

wer hat diesbezüglich Erfahrungen im Süßwasser (Barsch, Zander, Waller, ect.)?

Maro67


----------



## pechi24 (13. März 2005)

*AW: Echolot warnt Fische*

Da wirst du wohl keine genaue Antwort bekommen, da die Meinungen auseinander gehen. Wenn ich es nicht brauche, schalte ich es aus. Könnte mir schon vorstellen, dass die Fische etwas merken, obwohl es theoretisch auf Grund der Frequenz meines Wissens nicht möglich ist.


----------



## basswalt (13. März 2005)

*AW: Echolot warnt Fische*

als binnen und hobbyangler mache ich mir auch gedanken über den sportlichen bezw.fairen einsatz des grätes.
um bodenunebenheiten,gräben oder löcher zu orten ist es halt schon eine grosse hilfe.


----------

